

MIT Venture Capital Conference - Theme: Reinventing Venture Capital - JayNeely
http://www.mitvcconference.com/index.htm

======
JayNeely
pg, will you be there? I know Y Combinator hasn't been reinventing _venture_
capital (directly), but you've had a lot to say on the subject.

~~~
pg
No; I'm on the west coast now. But I'm glad Boston VCs are thinking about this
topic.

